# New office building construction schedule



## john3 (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi everyone.

I'm looking for a software or template for new office building construction schedule. There are so many on internet but I don't know which one to choose from. I'm not particularly looking for free software. I need some advise from more experienced contractors to choose which software would be a good start. Also, what would be a good construction contract maker software.

Thank you,

John


----------



## steves (Feb 8, 2007)

MS Project gets a lot of use arround here.
They have a free 60 day trial to see if it fits your needs.

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/project/HA101656381033.aspx


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

I recently ordered the UDA construction suite program. I'm sure it can do what you are talking about. It does everthing but go out and actually do the work for you.

However, it's going to take a long time to really learn it and I am pretty sure that I will never use about 95% of it's capabilities since I am a small residential electrical contractor and remodeler.


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

I second MS Project, the template on the Microsoft web site is a good starting place just put in your own tasks. I also have UDA but the scheduling part is no where as deep as MS Project, it is more of an excel spreadsheet. You can start in UDA with your estimating and export them as tasks to Project. Project has more capability than I will ever have to use it is very deep.

Bill


----------



## Justbuilding (May 29, 2008)

Primavera has capabilities which in my opinion blow MS out of the water, depends on how much you need, there are a couple different levels and it can grow with you. The drawback to it is the learning curve.


----------

